# Salt with your rumour sir? New GW website, Astra Militarum & Forgeworld link up



## Spankinginred (Feb 24, 2014)

I had a jolly nice chat with a 'source' today.
Well firstly all that we have heard about the upcoming Astra Militarum & Tempestus chappies are true.
Thumbs down on Ogryns and Tauros. Treble thumbs up on Scions/Tempestus. In the end on that subject, pay's yer money, takes yer choice
Release date - first weekend in April etc.
Pre-order 21st/22nd March
New web site - same time. 
However there seems to be no tie up between GW and Forgeworld in the offing.
There are tests going on at the moment on the new quicker, simpler site, with much of what we know now disappearing. No news on exactly what will be in the bin
REMEMBER, IT'S ALL JUST RUMOUR


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

What do you mean by thumbs down Ogryns? We've seen them.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Interesting about the Website although in terms of content I can't really see what they can remove, there is fuck all there, with the exception of WD dailey it's a webstore with some pictures that's it. They could make the formating a bit simpler, atm imo it's overly complex for what is there.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Spankinginred said:


> I had a jolly nice chat with a 'source' today.
> Well firstly all that we have heard about the upcoming Astra Militarum & Tempestus chappies are true.
> Thumbs down on Ogryns and Tauros. Treble thumbs up on Scions/Tempestus. In the end on that subject, pay's yer money, takes yer choice
> Release date - first weekend in April etc.
> ...


Not really sure what some of what you said is supposed to mean...

What about Ogryns and Tauros? Thumbs down to what? Treble thumbs up on Scions/Tempestus. Pay your money take your choice of what?


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Spankinginred said:


> REMEMBER, IT'S ALL JUST RUMOUR


By any chance is English not your first language?


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

venomlust said:


> Not really sure what some of what you said is supposed to mean...
> 
> What about Ogryns and Tauros? Thumbs down to what? Treble thumbs up on Scions/Tempestus. Pay your money take your choice of what?



Maybe its a british thing? We Americans have trouble with some lingos.

Looking forward to a new website, their current one is kinda rough


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

venomlust said:


> Pay your money take your choice of what?


 
I think he's said pay's yer money, take yer choice as in

http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/you_pays_your_money_and_you_takes_your_choice

But I prefer to think he's quoting Status Quo's song 'Whatever you want'...:laugh:
Google them if you like denim, hair that should've been cut years ago and dad rock

http://www.theguardian.com/uk/2009/dec/31/new-years-honours-status-quo - this pic is from 5 years ago.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

I think the implication is that he doesn't like the ogryn and the vehicle, but its all swings and roundabouts really, because the stormtrooper were so good.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

The main thing I took from this is it should be pre-order TOMORROW. Exciting stuff.


----------



## Spankinginred (Feb 24, 2014)

Nae body lik'd tha Tauros au tha Ogryns. E've nae had a squint at 'em m'sel ye ken, tho mae mayttie seid he hid. I cannae sey if tha heild 'em er jest seen meir nice fotties than mae sel.
To translate from Doric...
No one seemed to like the Tauros or Ogryns. I personally have not seem them, but the source claimed to have. I cannot say if they had handled said items or just had had better access to more images than I've seen.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

What's a Tauro? the new vehicle?


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Spankinginred said:


> Nae body lik'd tha Tauros au tha Ogryns. E've nae had a squint at 'em m'sel ye ken, tho mae mayttie seid he hid. I cannae sey if tha heild 'em er jest seen meir nice fotties than mae sel.


Why didn't you say so in the first place? :laugh: I enjoyed reading that aloud.


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

stuff


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Spankinginred said:


> Nae body lik'd tha Tauros au tha Ogryns. E've nae had a squint at 'em m'sel ye ken, tho mae mayttie seid he hid. I cannae sey if tha heild 'em er jest seen meir nice fotties than mae sel.


Oh, I _see!_ :good:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I always assumed that "yer pays yer money yer makes your choice" came from choosing a whore in a cat house, money up front then get to see the wares so to speak.

Anyway, as im sure it is clear by now this is a bit of a none rumour, we have two very strong and picture laden threads on this subject, personally I love the new guard stuff including the tauros and bullgryns as well as the rest of the stuff coming up. 

It should be reminded that threads really need to be readable and coherent for everyone, we have members all over the world so please post in plain English, avoid dialects and accents and most of all dont make it cryptic.


----------

